
Show HN: Generate Project Logo with Google Fonts - djyde
https://picas.now.sh/
======
marapuru
Nice idea. I think it would be nice to add more variables to the Feeling lucky
button. Change color, size, letter-spacing etc. Or let a user set some
boundaries and randomly click through.

Now it is only a color and random layer on top of Google Fonts.

